# Lionfish Sting Kit



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Just saw that my buddy at A-plus marine supply started carrying these. That means the local dive shops can order them and they'll likely start carrying them soon. 

I figure Saltwater Dave might want to invest:whistling:

Kit Includes:

Moist towelette for cleaning hands
Latex-Free Gloves
Gauze pad to help slow bleeding
Sterile saline solution
Forceps / Tweezers to remove spines
Instant Heat pack, to alleviate pain
Elastic wrap for holding the heat pack in place
Ocean Care Solutions Triple antibiotic ointment 
to keep wound moist and prevent infection
Adhesive bandage to cover wound

I guess or just go out and buy a bunch of heat packs in a waterproof bag and keep them on the boat.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Never the less, that's pretty cool that someone made a kit.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Do lion fish have the same type poison as a stringray. I know that heat neutralizes stingray poison as well.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't say if the poison is the same but heat is very helpful in treating lion fish injuries.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That is good stuff! The first thing the DAN Dr said was Benedryl. Heat is the best cure, I'd say those heating packs are priceless when you need them and don't have them!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm going to get some of those heat pads tomorrow. I'm doing a lionfish-specific dive on Sunday. Trying to kill as many as possible and bring 3 home live. Should be an interesting challenge to bring one back alive.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

aquatic argobull said:


> I'm going to get some of those heat pads tomorrow. I'm doing a lionfish-specific dive on Sunday. Trying to kill as many as possible and bring 3 home live. Should be an interesting challenge to bring one back alive.


I was diving out of key west a couple years ago and our captain had this net that he would use to scoop things out if the water with. It was clear plastic that had a collapsible top so things couldn't get out. If any of that makes sense that would be perfect to get a few live ones. I wish I could find a picture of it.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The kit seems like a good idea to me. Thanks for mentioning it.

I hear an outboard motor cooling water discharge can serve as a hot water source in a pinch. I have not tried it though. I applied Benadryl to a sting and it did not do much for me. Hot water helped a lot.


----------

